# The Final Hour: A Zombie Rp (Recruitment)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome, my children...

Quick Overview: 
Deathguard invaded F'I'rlos, - a Tau-held world - in search of more slaves. Unfortunately, they got beaten back by the sheer amount of firepower and kroot savagness in a fateful battle known as "The Final Hour". Luckily for them, a Nurgle Sorcerer had managed to survive and perform a ritual during the Final Hour - a last-ditch effort to serve the Plague-god even after death. The Sorcerer had succeeded, and managed to turn himself into a giant mass of rotting flesh, dripping with the deadliest plague known to the galaxy, and he is reffered to as "the Leader". He earned this name due to his ability to control the dead that had been graced by Nurgle's minions, literally bringing them back to unlife. With these foul minions, he intends to take this planet with or without his Deathguard armada.
However some of these zombies were created differently from the rest, because even the brainless are deserving of strong leaders if they are win a war...


Rules:
1) No godmodding - basically, don't control someone else's character.
2) At least 4 sentences per post.

Character Creation:
The plague zombies need leaders if they are to win a war, so the Leader had given a select few the gift of retaining common-sense, personality and rationalism - however the rest of your mind forces you to be completely and utterly devoted to serving lord Nurgle.
As the leader of a zombie pack, you have also been gifted with special abilities, really setting you apart from the other zombies. Your creation possibilities are ENDLESS, however don't overdo it . (To make things perfectly clear, think Special Infected and equivalent)

Once I get at least five people, this Rp will start.



Characters:

The Warlord (DestroyerHive)

The zombie horde (NPC)

The Leader (NPC)

_________________________________________________________________	
Character Profile:

(Keep in mind that I am more human than you, because I am the Rper :rofl
Title: Warlord

Roots: The Warlord was the Chaos Lord presiding over his Deathguard force before the Tau had completely annihilated them during the Final Hour. He finally died at the hands of a burly kroot Master Shaper wielding a long Eldrich spear. The Leader had reanimated the Warlord out of respect, and made him more powerful than the other undead so that he may continue to fight for father Nurgle even after his death.

Appearance: The Warlord is a large being, clad in the olive armor of a Deathguard Lord. His face is grey and half sheared off, but he still retains a terrifying and authoratative look. Small tentacles sprout from random areas of his body, and punch out through holes in the armor and open joints, particularly around the neck. He wields a large bolter in his hands, and also keeps a bolt pistol and chainsword for when he engages in close combat, where he, as most zombies, are most powerful.

Personality: The Warlord is very authoratative, and imposing on his followers. He shares a special connection with the Leader, despite his many hidden grudges. He prefers close combat, where he will slaughter enemies with his chainsword and bolt pistol. He is also a decent crackshot at medium range. The Warlord has the most humanity left in him, when contrasted to the other horde leaders.

Pack: The Warlord leads his infamous pack of undead kroot warriors, known by their reverred tribe name as "the Man Eaters".
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

title: The Creator
Roots: a past death guard apothecary, he was driven completely insane after he had descovered an ancient book, contained within were secrets no man was ever meant to know. he was left for dead on the planet after he was deemed a dangerous individual, he was listed as killed in battle and his name was expunged from all records of the death guard.
Appearance: in his insanity he twisted and mutated his body, becoming a repulsive fiend with multiple limbs and faces. he is 3 times the height of a man. He has 3 heads, the left is a cackling and fiendish entity, it is very enthusiastic about almost everything, and is very proud of its creations, this head is likely the most twisted; the right head is full of bitter hatred, he is dissatisfied with everything and is always furious, constantly arguing with the left head; the middle head is faceless, it sees without eyes, speaks without words, and hears without ears. Although it can speak, it chooses not to, emotionlessly toiling away with future creations while it's neighbors constantly bicker with one another, it is a highly intelligent and logical thinker, it possesses all psychic capability and it is said that its unheard voice can drive a man to mindless insanity. The Creator's left and right heads are not actually separate beings, it only appears so to observers; they are believed to be collections of the shattered pieces of his personality, while the middle head is a collection of his logic and the last remaining fragments of his sanity.
Personality: The Creator completely isolates himself from the living, he simply mutters to himself as he tinkers away with his obscene creations, surrounded by his horrific helpers. He is a loving father to his creations, but has a bitter loathing for anything alive. He has an unnatural urge to mend anything broken, often finding mangled corpses and wounded enemies and taking to them with needle and thread; obsessively sewing their wounds together, as well as (depending on his shifting mood and changing levels of insanity) sewing other parts together; during this process, the cackling left head gleefully goes to work while the right head constantly tells him what he does wrong and could improve on, while the middle head simply stares at his hapless victim, formulating new designs within his boundless mind. Sometimes while on the battlefield, he'll stumble upon enemy camps; many things can happen at this point, ranging from him simply observing them in their sleep, to insanely and horrifically butchering and altering the soldiers stationed there (survivors of these incidents describe it as the most horrible and macabre thing they have ever witnessed; one Imperial Guardsmen reported seeing The Creator mercilessly butchering a corporal and a major then putting the mashed and broken parts back together into a deranged and repugnant creation, cackling all the way; after committing this horrific deed, it simply stared at the horrified guardsmen and then disappeared into the night, dragging its plaything along with it.)
Pack: The Creator is hardly seen, but his countless creations are everywhere; reaking havoc wherever possible. His creations include the common shambling undead, followed by various macabre monstrosities and the terrifying, but rarely seen, Flesh Abomination. Many cults have been dedicated to The Creator, in which the followers ritually kill themselves to then be resurrected into undeath.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Title: the warped
Roots: he was a very weak sorcerer of tzeentch he had allied with the death guard and was trapped on the planet. When the final hour came he fought harder then he had ever but he was killed by a broadside suit in the middle of casting a bolt of change.
Appearance: due to the fact that he was casting a bolt of change he warped hugely he now has hundreds of hands all over him. His tounge has now also warped and is now a weapon (you know the ones lurkers have in left 4 dead) 
Personality: he loves his creations and spends most of his time warping his creations. if he is not doing that he is sending his creations out to watch them kill or feasting on the living
Pack: his pack follows him where ever he goes if he has not given them orders. His pack is quite elite and fast for he has no basic shambling zombie instead he has many armed hunched zombies and his other main zombie race which share his tounge.


----------

